# Is it just me or do these DoorDash drive orders keep paying less every day?



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I say &#128405;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Study these charts, they explains everything. CLASS DISMISSED!

NUMBER OF DRIVERS. 









OFFER VALUES


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

We can thank all the idiot dashers that accept the lowball offers. Thank you 🖕


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> We can thank all the idiot dashers that accept the lowball offers. Thank you &#128405;


those morons :roflmao:


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Doordash suddenly looks a lot better after Eats slashed pay rates.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I say &#128405;
> 
> View attachment 424157


I had $4.00 peakpay the other evening, and the overall pay made not much difference than no peak pay from another simuliar night.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

goobered said:


> Doordash suddenly looks a lot better after Eats slashed pay rates.


Lately it seems like DoorDash saw UberEats rate cuts and said hold my beer &#129324;



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had $4.00 peakpay the other evening, and the overall pay made not much difference than no peak pay from another simuliar night.


When I first started with DoorDash they required an 80% AR during peak pay hours in order to earn the money so I was stuck accepting garbage to keep my money. Now that they dropped that requirement I decline a lot of crap. $7 order = $3 DoorDash plus $4 peak pay = decline. Want your food you got to tip &#128077;


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I say &#128405;
> 
> View attachment 424157


It's just you.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

goobered said:


> Doordash suddenly looks a lot better after Eats slashed pay rates.


Its different for everyone but DD is still the best for me. They all suck in their own way though, its like saying I have the best tasting piss


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I have the best tasting piss


Uber Ant detected :laugh:


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

<---- That was 2 years ago on Uber Eats.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Just wait 'till you begin to see the $3 orders.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DD slashed rated about 50 % the good news there slowly coming back up.
My acc rating was steady 68 before cut . After it went down to 7 % . Today im 30 % .
Gh also slashes rated by 50 % ! my acc rating was 80 % today 10 % total garbage offers .
I never turned on gh today its not worth the energy using my finger swiping turn on .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Just wait 'till you begin to see the $3 orders.


$3 offers are pretty normal these days. Now we got $2 offers. How long before we start seeing $1?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Just wait 'till you begin to see the $3 orders.


And some chump will accept them.



uberboy1212 said:


> $3 offers are pretty normal these days. Now we got $2 offers. How long before we start seeing $1?
> View attachment 424853


Wow. I didn't think they would have the balls to go less than $3.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> $3 offers are pretty normal these days. Now we got $2 offers. How long before we start seeing $1?
> View attachment 424853


Yeah I got a $2 offer tonight. Have only taken 1 DD today.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Once the rates for DD changed I saw a LOT of $3 orders pop up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I got a $3 offer from a Mexican Chain restaurant 2 nights ago. Although I was in a parking space literally 100 feet from their door of course I declined it. It was really slow so I was still parked at the same spot when the Dasher who took the order pulled up.

He pulls up in a beat up old car. I think it was an old Chrysler Sebring, a gas hog. He struggles to get out of his car because he is grossly overweight and uses a cane to lean on. Carrying his cane in one hand and his red DoorDash bag in the other he enters the restaurant. Finally got a good offer so I left before he came out so who knows how long he had to wait for the food to be ready.

Very sad that someone is apparently so desperate the would take a $3 order to lose money on. At that rate he probably was making $6 an hour before expenses. Sadder yet is that all these gig apps take advantage of those so desperate they beg for scraps.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I got a $3 offer from a Mexican Chain restaurant 2 nights ago. Although I was in a parking space literally 100 feet from their door of course I declined it. It was really slow so I was still parked at the same spot when the Dasher who took the order pulled up.
> 
> He pulls up in a beat up old car. I think it was an old Chrysler Sebring, a gas hog. He struggles to get out of his car because he is grossly overweight and uses a cane to lean on. Carrying his cane in one hand and his red DoorDash bag in the other he enters the restaurant. Finally got a good offer so I left before he came out so who knows how long he had to wait for the food to be ready.
> 
> Very sad that someone is apparently so desperate the would take a $3 order to lose money on. At that rate he probably was making $6 an hour before expenses. Sadder yet is that all these gig apps take advantage of those so desperate they beg for scraps.


You should have honked and waved.

We could have bonded.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

These app companies, are run by children, who are trying to see how much they can get away with.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I got a $3 offer from a Mexican Chain restaurant 2 nights ago. Although I was in a parking space literally 100 feet from their door of course I declined it. It was really slow so I was still parked at the same spot when the Dasher who took the order pulled up.
> 
> He pulls up in a beat up old car. I think it was an old Chrysler Sebring, a gas hog. He struggles to get out of his car because he is grossly overweight and uses a cane to lean on. Carrying his cane in one hand and his red DoorDash bag in the other he enters the restaurant. Finally got a good offer so I left before he came out so who knows how long he had to wait for the food to be ready.
> 
> Very sad that someone is apparently so desperate the would take a $3 order to lose money on. At that rate he probably was making $6 an hour before expenses. Sadder yet is that all these gig apps take advantage of those so desperate they beg for scraps.


I see it on a daily basis, in my area there is a guy, we will call "Ant", his DD acceptance rate is 100% (not a joke I've seen his app). Drives an SUV with one of those ginormous DD toppers on it, like he's King DoorDash. Brags about how he makes $1000 a week. So do I lol but I make $1.20 a mile and only work 11-6 M-Sat, and my acceptance rate is about 30%. He dresses his vehicle up too, now he's got all sorts of St. Patty's Day stuff hanging off of it. Major Doofus.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I declined the lowest one I think I’ve seen. $2 for an additional 11.3 miles of a stacked order. Went back to the same restaurant a couple of times and that order was still sitting there. Go figure.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> I declined the lowest one I think I've seen. $2 for an additional 11.3 miles of a stacked order. Went back to the same restaurant a couple of times and that order was still sitting there. Go figure.


Yup I've gotten the same thing, always on a stacked order. Yet some doofus will take it. Usually the Mexicans that drive up where I live. They take anything but they can't read the screen.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

We've got a driver base here that I have actually ridden with who keep their face what seems like 12" from the screen while staring at the blue line, and doing 20 KMH under the limit. Pax complain to me about it all the time.


----------

